# Vampire Crabs?



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ive got a spare tank in the garage. its 1' long and 20 cm deep and 20 cm high. no idea how many gallons that is

anyway i cme across these vampie crabs (Geosesarma sp.) and they get to about 2cm aross. love their purple colour and they seem pretty awesome

anyone have any experience with these? how many could i keep in the tank?

are they pretty easy to keep. would a heater and a small filter suffice with the obviouse weekly water changes?

just looking for something low maintainance to keep in this tank.

thanks


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

seem really cool

http://www.crustaforum.com/board/showthread.php?p=4967


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

yeh i found the same article when i did a search in google.
just wanted to know if anyone had any personnal experience with them. 
i was wondering if they breed like rabbits and just keep reproducing lol. 
from what ive read they are really hardy creatures.


----------

